

Lastpass' Certificate is invalid - mrdassani
http://imgur.com/i9lHTOF

======
Splendor
Which page did you get that on? The cert on
[https://lastpass.com/](https://lastpass.com/) looks valid to me.

~~~
mrdassani
tried to go to their homepage minutes before I uploaded the image and google
gave me the warning

